# WERE CAN I TRADEMARK A CAR CLUB NAME....



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

AND ALSO HOW MUCH IS IT TO TRADEMARK A CAR CLUB NAME???




ANY INFO WILL BE NICE.!!!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WE DID OURS AS A SERVICE MARK IN SACRAMENTO CAPITAL AND IT COST US AROUND $70.00. YOU HAVE TO SHOW PROOF WHEN IT WAS ESTABLISHED AND SHOW THE LOGO.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 16 2005, 01:17 AM~3826753
> *AND ALSO HOW MUCH IS IT TO TRADEMARK A CAR CLUB NAME???
> ANY INFO WILL BE NICE.!!!
> *


YOU CAN START HERE FIRST...

[attachmentid=278635]


Okay, all you lowriders, here is the updated National Lowrider Club Registry list... If you need any changes or would like to register a new club, contact us at: NLCR 2400 E. Katella Ave. 11th Floor; Anaheim, CA 92806 (714) 939-2441 or by email.. [email protected]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2005, 08:37 AM~3827708
> *YOU CAN START HERE FIRST...
> 
> [attachmentid=278635]
> ...


U GUYS GOT A WEB PAGE I CAN LOOK AT?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 16 2005, 01:11 PM~3829020
> *U GUYS GOT A WEB PAGE I CAN LOOK AT?
> *



GO TO LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM AND THEN ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE OF THE PAGE YOU WILL FIND CLUB REGISTRY CLICK ON IT AND YOU CAN GO FROM THERE...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2005, 01:59 PM~3829264
> *GO TO LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM AND THEN ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE OF THE PAGE YOU WILL FIND CLUB REGISTRY CLICK ON IT AND YOU CAN GO FROM THERE...
> *


THANKS.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 16 2005, 04:17 PM~3830050
> *THANKS.!!! :thumbsup:
> *


YOU ARE WELCOME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the NLCR does NOT trademark your name. i hear it over and over on here, but that doesnt do anything but register you with LRM. the NLCR is nonsense, only thing that can establish later is when you guys first made an attempt to try and establish your club. avoid all that and just trademark it, the GOVERNMENT has to do that. if not and it makes you feel special to join the NLCR, go ahead, but isnt going to gain you anything

just go here
http://www.ss.ca.gov/business/ts/ts_faq.htm


----------



## BUYURBANGEAR (Jul 12, 2005)

THE LAST POST IS 100% CORRECT. IT IS NOT A TRADEMARK UNLESS YOU FILE A APPLICATION WITH THE GOVERMENT. IT IS KINDA SPENDY JUST FOR A CAR CLUB BUT MIGHT BE WORTH IT DOWN THE ROAD. I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT USO BEING SUED AND THEY HAD TO CHANGE TO UCE BUT NOT 100% SURE?? IF YOU WANT A REAL TRADEMARK ALSO GO TO THE OFFICIAL UNITED STATES WEBSITE WWW.USPTO.GOV THERE YOU CAN FIND ALL THE INFO AND ONLINE APPLICATIONS. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 17 2005, 08:30 AM~3832926
> *the NLCR does NOT trademark your name. i hear it over and over on here, but that doesnt do anything but register you with LRM. the NLCR is nonsense, only thing that can establish later is when you guys first made an attempt to try and establish your club. avoid all that and just trademark it, the GOVERNMENT has to do that.  if not and it makes you feel special to join the NLCR, go ahead, but isnt going to gain you anything
> 
> just go here
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO.!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUYURBANGEAR_@Sep 17 2005, 10:48 AM~3832977
> *THE LAST POST IS 100% CORRECT. IT IS NOT A TRADEMARK UNLESS YOU FILE A APPLICATION WITH THE GOVERMENT. IT IS KINDA SPENDY JUST FOR A CAR CLUB BUT MIGHT BE WORTH IT DOWN THE ROAD. I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT USO BEING SUED AND THEY HAD TO CHANGE TO UCE BUT NOT 100% SURE?? IF YOU WANT A REAL TRADEMARK ALSO GO TO THE OFFICIAL UNITED STATES WEBSITE WWW.USPTO.GOV  THERE YOU CAN FIND ALL THE INFO AND ONLINE APPLICATIONS. GOOD LUCK!
> *


spendy? the link OC58 posted showed it only costing $70


----------

